# Spitfire - HZP - The 'Ultimate' Piano - New Rachmaninoff Demo



## Spitfire Team (Dec 11, 2015)

*THE MUCH ANTICIPATED ULTIMATE PIANO*





In his fourth collaboration with Spitfire Audio, the legendary trailblazer Hans Zimmer presents the ultimate piano library. Recorded in the Hall at Air Studios over many weeks, with Hans' crack team of engineers, and the award-winning Spitfire crew. This library embodies what Hans described as a “once-in-a-lifetime" opportunity to create a top-of-it's-class writing tool for discerning composers the world over.

FOR MORE INFO AND TO BUY GO *HERE*



The task was simple. Over the last two decades of producing oscar-winning and world-renowned scores, Hans had often stolen a rare moment of downtime to play the glorious piano in the inspiring setting and luscious acoustic of the hall at Air Studios. These brief solitary sojourns at the piano often produced a spark of inspiration for his next Oscar-nominated blockbuster score. It had happened time and time again. So Hans pondered, what if I could capture that degree of inspiring potential, box it and take it anywhere?

Over a series of impassioned phone calls with Spitfire director Paul Thomson, it was agreed a no-holds-barred approach was required. With Hans having used and favoured certain piano VIs over the years a careful plan was calculated to make sure this once-in-a-lifetime project would yield success. That this project would give him what he needed as a composer, to inspire, to write and to create masters from a wonderfully recorded and performed set of recordings.

HZP features the combined signals of over 60 microphones passing through the unique Air “Montserrat” pre-amps via a Neve 88R desk into Prism AD converters. The piano, a world class stretch concert grand, was played utilising a mixture of technical wizardry and dogged performing talent to produce literally days of recordings. From a huge array of round robins, dynamic layers, staccato and long notes to some extraordinarily detailed studies in the quietest layers of the piano, and a vast collection of effects and additional techniques. The Spitfire team of over a dozen highly qualified editors has spent nearly 12 months treating each sample like a little rough diamond, carving and polishing it by hand. Every sample has been cut, cleaned and refined and placed gently in a queue waiting for implementation, experimentation and review by the whole Spitfire team and Mr Zimmer himself. With recall sessions booked in the hall for more days of recording to make sure the full timbral 'gallery' of sounds was captured, the Spitfire team then cut, and polished again. The final version of the piano was then further refined by expert technicians working side-by-side with esteemed piano players testing on a number of different controllers (including Hans’ preferred Deopfer LMK4+) to make the most responsive, true and inspiring set of instruments.

FOR MORE INFO AND TO BUY GO *HERE*



Balanced to give you an ultra-realistic experience that is robust and scaleable to differently powered systems. Use the fullest version on your main rig, the cut back version on your laptop for use on the red-eye from LA to New York. You can hype the quieter layers in a specially prepared “soft” patch and we have some extraordinarily quiet articulations for you to investigate. With the release edition there are 16 mic positions with the tree offering up a lush contextual position ideal for larger orchestral arrangements, highly useful 'mid range' that couple the intimacy of the piano with the beautiful wide screen effect of the hall, to a series of close “spot” stereo mic pairs, engulfed by the huge instrument to give you a pure and intimate recording. There is also a huge array of effects and playable "additional techniques" instruments that feature the talents of first-call pianist Simon Chamberlain and percussion supremo Paul Clarvis utilising many different techniques and a large supply of cotton buds and paper clips!

This is a big-daddy of a tool, the Bugatti Veyron of virtual instruments, the Concorde of sampleware. If you write scores on, or for piano, and feel you deserve a piece of production history that has cost considerably more than buying a concert grand of your own. If you feel respect and admire the craftmanship that goes into making something truly special? Then you deserve HZP.




FOR MORE INFO AND TO BUY GO *HERE*

*PRESETS / ARTICULATIONS*
*INSTRUMENTS:*

Hans Zimmer Piano - Full and Bright (Percussive FX)
Hans Zimmer Piano - Full and Bright (Super Soft)
Hans Zimmer Piano - Full and Bright (Various FX)
Hans Zimmer Piano - Full and Bright
*MIC SELECTIONS:*


*LIGHT AND BRIGHT:*
Hans Zimmer Piano - Light and Bright (Percussive FX)
Hans Zimmer Piano - Light and Bright (Super Soft)
Hans Zimmer Piano - Light and Bright (Various FX)
Hans Zimmer Piano - Light and Bright
*LOW AND WEIGHTED:*

Hans Zimmer Piano - Low and Weighted (Percussive FX)
Hans Zimmer Piano - Low and Weighted (Super Soft)
Hans Zimmer Piano - Low and Weighted (Various FX)
Hans Zimmer Piano - Low and Weighted
*WARM AND ROUNDED:*

Hans Zimmer Piano - Warm and Rounded (Percussive FX)
Hans Zimmer Piano - Warm and Rounded (Super Soft)
Hans Zimmer Piano - Warm and Rounded (Various FX)
Hans Zimmer Piano - Warm and Rounded
*MIC SETS:*


*MID MICS:*
Hans Zimmer Piano - Mids (Percussive FX)
Hans Zimmer Piano - Mids (Super Soft)
Hans Zimmer Piano - Mids (Various FX)
Hans Zimmer Piano - Mids
*SPOT MICS:*

Hans Zimmer Piano - Mids (Various FX)
Hans Zimmer Piano - Spots (Percussive FX)
Hans Zimmer Piano - Spots (Super Soft)
Hans Zimmer Piano - Spots
*DISTANCE COMPENSATED SIGNALS:*

Hans Zimmer Piano (Alt room)
Hans Zimmer Piano (Bottle)
Hans Zimmer Piano (Far Gallery)
Hans Zimmer Piano (Mid A)
Hans Zimmer Piano (Mid B)
Hans Zimmer Piano (Mid C)
Hans Zimmer Piano (Mid D)
Hans Zimmer Piano (Near Gallery)
Hans Zimmer Piano (Outriggers)
Hans Zimmer Piano (Room)
Hans Zimmer Piano (Spot A)
Hans Zimmer Piano (Spot B)
Hans Zimmer Piano (Spot C)
Hans Zimmer Piano (Spot D)
Hans Zimmer Piano (Surround)
Hans Zimmer Piano (Tree)
*INDIVIDUAL SIGNALS:*

Hans Zimmer Piano (Alt room)
Hans Zimmer Piano (Bottle)
Hans Zimmer Piano (Far Gallery)
Hans Zimmer Piano (Mid A)
Hans Zimmer Piano (Mid B)
Hans Zimmer Piano (Mid C)
Hans Zimmer Piano (Mid D)
Hans Zimmer Piano (Near Gallery)
Hans Zimmer Piano (Outriggers)
Hans Zimmer Piano (Room)
Hans Zimmer Piano (Spot A)
Hans Zimmer Piano (Spot B)
Hans Zimmer Piano (Spot C)
Hans Zimmer Piano (Spot D)
Hans Zimmer Piano (Surround)
Hans Zimmer Piano (Tree)
*MICS & MIXES*
*MICS*

Spot A
Spot B
Spot C
Spot D
Mid A
Mid B
Mid C
Mid D
Tree
Outriggers
Surounds
Room
Room Alt
Gallery Near
Gallery Far
Bottle
FOR MORE INFO AND TO BUY GO *HERE*

============================

...and for those of you who are tight on hard drive space here's a useful sample management tutorial from Paul:


----------



## InLight-Tone (Dec 11, 2015)

211.2 GB disk space required, holy crap....


----------



## tmm (Dec 11, 2015)

InLight-Tone said:


> 211.2 GB disk space required, holy crap....



My thoughts exactly. The price didn't put me off, it's within my expectations (and very reasonable considering the amount of £ that Paul, Christian, and the SF team sunk into this), but the sheer footprint is what I'm concerned with.

Spitfire -

I skimmed through the site, and didn't see note of this - how will the instrument be delivered? In one large product, or will there be separate downloads with some logical division, like per mic selection, like there was with HZP? If there is some way to only download chunks at a time based on need, that would be really be of great benefit (for me at least).

Incredible work! This must have been a fun project. Congrats on the release.


----------



## tokatila (Dec 11, 2015)

InLight-Tone said:


> 211.2 GB disk space required, holy crap....



I got the light version it seems. I have only 196.7 GB 

Besides, computers improve so rapidly that it always best to design straight to the next generation


----------



## tack (Dec 11, 2015)

It sounds truly beautiful. Does it support performance nuances like repedalling and half pedaling?


----------



## woodsdenis (Dec 11, 2015)

Beautiful sound, considering the size of the package but looking at the individual patches memory footprint, I wonder if making this available in smaller individual libraries is an option. ?


----------



## FriFlo (Dec 11, 2015)

tack said:


> It sounds truly beautiful. Does it support performance nuances like repedalling and half pedaling?


Exactly my question. I would have liked any information regarding that in the walkthrough as well as some example of short note seqences in low and mid register to see, how well it works ín orchestral context. And information on velocity layers and RRs would be grreat, too! Still in the market for a beautyful instrument recorded on stage, but it has to have all kinds of features that modern piano VIs give me. Apart form the nice sound design parts, I am not sure, if the HzP really has these ...


----------



## Resoded (Dec 11, 2015)

Quick question, the size is crazy big. Can I download only parts of it?


----------



## Zhao Shen (Dec 11, 2015)

Wow. Gorgeous sound! They really did a good job of capturing pristine spot samples - and the other mics speak for themselves.


----------



## tack (Dec 11, 2015)

Spitfire I truly hope you didn't scrape and bang that gorgeous Steinway for the FX patches.


----------



## jason.d (Dec 11, 2015)

Just watched the walkthrough. Beautiful library, Spitfire!

I'm curious how this compares to one of Native Instruments deep sampled pianos


----------



## kj.metissage (Dec 11, 2015)

Amazing. So much mic sets to choose from. Thank you !


----------



## mmendez (Dec 11, 2015)

Wow. Christmas comes early Waiting for the library to show up in the library manager. Can't wait to play with this!

Miguel


----------



## tokatila (Dec 11, 2015)

mmendez said:


> Wow. Christmas comes early Waiting for the library to show up in the library manager. Can't wait to play with this!
> 
> Miguel



Only if you have a fast internet connection. 

I have 50Mb, and now at 50 of 197 GB


----------



## tmm (Dec 11, 2015)

Meant to add - my god Andy, can I pay you all my money to steal 1% of your musical ability?

(do you tutor?)


----------



## mmendez (Dec 11, 2015)

tokatila said:


> Only if you have a fast internet connection.
> 
> I have 50Mb, and now at 50 of 197 GB



Yeah, ETA 13 hours. Looks like I'll be playing with it tomorrow. 

Miguel


----------



## catsass (Dec 11, 2015)

* 
211 GB !?!*
Great. There goes all 15 of my AOL Free Hours.


----------



## Jaap (Dec 11, 2015)

211gb?? Is Hans included or something? 

All kidding aside it sounds absolutely great!


----------



## Allen Constantine (Dec 11, 2015)

Jaap said:


> 211gb?? Is Hans included or something?



EPIC!


----------



## Allen Constantine (Dec 11, 2015)

And now, the bad news 
http://www.hamhigh.co.uk/news/environment/air_studio_shut_as_diggers_move_in_next_door_1_4344798


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 11, 2015)

Killer!
Congrats, Spitfire & Team & Hans!


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 11, 2015)

Spitfire Team said:


> *PRESETS / ARTICULATIONS*
> *INSTRUMENTS:*
> 
> Hans Zimmer Piano - Full and Bright (Percussive FX)
> ...


How many month do I need to experiment with all this opportunities?


----------



## Killiard (Dec 11, 2015)

AllenConstantine said:


> And now, the bad news
> http://www.hamhigh.co.uk/news/environment/air_studio_shut_as_diggers_move_in_next_door_1_4344798



Ah crap. So they didn't manage to change their minds then.


----------



## Resoded (Dec 11, 2015)

Hate how slow the download is. I have 100/10 connection, and yet it only downloads at 4 mbps... Only Spitfire and never any other developer.


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 11, 2015)

Resoded said:


> Hate how slow the download is. I have 100/10 connection, and yet it only downloads at 4 mbps... Only Spitfire and never any other developer.


Have a good redwine while downloading!


----------



## Carbs (Dec 11, 2015)

Killiard said:


> Ah crap. So they didn't manage to change their minds then.



That sucks. Depending on how early the spitfire guys were privy to this...it would explain why they rushed to get the BML libraries out like they did.


----------



## Resoded (Dec 11, 2015)

germancomponist said:


> Have a good redwine while downloading!



Yeah, 4 days with alcohol then at the current pace...


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 11, 2015)

Resoded said:


> Yeah, 4 days with alcohol then at the current pace...


----------



## Simon Ravn (Dec 11, 2015)

This is really amazing when listening to the walkthrough. The clarity and detail in these recordings is astounding.


----------



## Daniel James (Dec 11, 2015)

Paul I swear you get quieter with every walkthrough you do....its as if you are slowly drifting away from us hahaha!

-DJ


----------



## tack (Dec 11, 2015)

Daniel James said:


> Paul I swear you get quieter with every walkthrough you do....its as if you are slowly drifting away from us hahaha!


The Paul Thomson narration mic position will be released as a free update to all HZP owners. A mere 80GB addition to this marvelous library.


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 11, 2015)

tack said:


> It sounds truly beautiful. Does it support performance nuances like repedalling and half pedaling?



Nope.


----------



## tack (Dec 11, 2015)

EvilDragon said:


> Nope.


Damn. Spitfire, please consider this for a future update. Piano players would surely appreciate at least repedalling!


----------



## kj.metissage (Dec 11, 2015)

AllenConstantine said:


> And now, the bad news
> http://www.hamhigh.co.uk/news/environment/air_studio_shut_as_diggers_move_in_next_door_1_4344798


The petition : https://you.38degrees.org.uk/petitions/save-air-studios


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 11, 2015)

tack said:


> Damn. Spitfire, please consider this for a future update. Piano players would surely appreciate at least repedalling!


Looking for a needle in a haystack?


----------



## tack (Dec 11, 2015)

germancomponist said:


> Looking for a needle in a haystack?


It doesn't feel like a needle to me. So far it has been the difference between pianos I play often and those I don't. Considering the thrust of HZP was a piano to noodle on for inspiration, I quite hoped it would be one of those I play often. I've struggled to find software pianos that both play wonderfully and have That Sound. And HZ Piano has That Sound, that's for sure.


----------



## Allen Constantine (Dec 11, 2015)

kj.metissage said:


> The petition : https://you.38degrees.org.uk/petitions/save-air-studios



Signed it already but it seems that didn't had an effect.


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 11, 2015)

"Signed it already but it seems that didn't had an effect."
If you compare London to Wall-Street, Wall-Street is a joke! Where money rules, since there is no mercy!


----------



## erica-grace (Dec 11, 2015)

Wow - looks and sounds great! 

Possible to only download some mic positions (like Mural, for one ex), or must the entire library be downloaded?


----------



## tack (Dec 11, 2015)

erica-grace said:


> Possible to only download some mic positions (like Mural, for one ex), or must the entire library be downloaded?


The entire library must be downloaded. All mic positions are in a single library. It's not modular like the BML range.


----------



## ryanstrong (Dec 11, 2015)

Congrats on the release. Spitfire would you consider selling different versions/mic sets of this piano?


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 11, 2015)

tack said:


> Damn. Spitfire, please consider this for a future update. Piano players would surely appreciate at least repedalling!



Do you have another 200 GB of hard drive space?


----------



## Greg (Dec 11, 2015)

Waiting to hear some more close mic / intimate demos


----------



## NoamL (Dec 11, 2015)

Some breathtaking sounds here... The *"Timpani Sticks"* patch sounds truly beautiful and unique. Is that standard timp sticks on the strings?


----------



## pelagicoats (Dec 11, 2015)

instant purchase! thank you SF for making me a very,very, very happy man today! :D


----------



## tack (Dec 11, 2015)

pelagicoats said:


> instant purchase! thank you SF for making me a very,very, very happy man today! :D


You mean tomorrow, surely. 



EvilDragon said:


> Do you have another 200 GB of hard drive space?


If it came to that, I'd make it work.


----------



## Luca Capozzi (Dec 11, 2015)

I remember the ol' times when we got excited for the Kurzweil K2*00 Stereo Piano ROM. 4MB of awesomeness


----------



## rottoy (Dec 11, 2015)

Luca Capozzi said:


> I remember the ol' times when we got excited for the Kurzweil K2*00 Stereo Piano ROM. 4MB of awesomeness


I'm actually way more excited for a piano light on hard drive real estate with a terrific sound than a behemoth, end-it-all-mic-positions gigabyte hog. Now THIS gigabyte hog sounds absolutely phenomenal, don't get me wrong! 

Much love to the Spitfire guys and HZ's obsession with the piano at AIR Lyndhurst.


----------



## prodigalson (Dec 11, 2015)

Happy to see a large variety of mic positions considering the goal of capturing the piano in the hall. 

Though I am also really confused as to why they didn't go with a staggered download approach just like they did with Albion ONE. That was great and it seems like it would make complete sense to be able to download the sets of mic positions you want just like with the staggered release of the BML series.

I'm most likely going to buy this piano but I really wish I could download smaller chunks of it. Gonna have to get creative with my sample storage...


----------



## FriFlo (Dec 11, 2015)

germancomponist said:


> Looking for a needle in a haystack?





tack said:


> It doesn't feel like a needle to me. So far it has been the difference between pianos I play often and those I don't. Considering the thrust of HZP was a piano to noodle on for inspiration, I quite hoped it would be one of those I play often. I've struggled to find software pianos that both play wonderfully and have That Sound. And HZ Piano has That Sound, that's for sure.


Same to me! I already got many pianos and there is nothing touching the playability of pianotec ... The only new one I would buy is one that combines the playability of pianotec (at least close) with a room sound that pianotec cannot quite reach. No half pedaling seems like 200gb wasted on to many mic positions ... don't get me wrong! I love choice of good mic positions, but 200gb for sustains and pedaled sustains? There isn't even the number of dynamic layers mentioned ... All in all, the information I care most about dealing with a piano library isn't even mentioned ... Nice hall, nice piano, but I am pretty underwhelmed with this ... Especially for 200gb compressed! (I think I am about to make a lot of new friends!)


----------



## tokatila (Dec 11, 2015)

Downloaded it just in time to get it to the extraction through the night. Wise words; please do reserve some additional space for extraction. Now doing it manually. 

Fortunately going to the Sibelius birthday concert today; that's an excellent time to do a batch resave.


----------



## marcotronic (Dec 12, 2015)

Holy Moly. This piano sounds just beautiful. A bit too expensive for me though...


----------



## Simon Ravn (Dec 12, 2015)

Can you compress and archive, then delete individual mic sets? I can see myself not using many of the mics and would be great if I could just archive those and not waste maybe 100 of GB of SSD space. All previous SF releases would be divided into individual mics in the sample directory, I hope it's the same here?


----------



## tack (Dec 12, 2015)

Simon Ravn said:


> All previous SF releases would be divided into individual mics in the sample directory, I hope it's the same here?


Unfortunately no. There is no structure under the Samples directory -- it's just one flat directory. This does mean my usual trick of shunting seldom used mic positions onto slower media and using a NTFS junction point to keep the original directory structure intact will not work.

Although maybe I can move the sample nkx/nkc files around to custom subdirectories to taste and have batch re-save discover the new locations. That may risk breaking updates from the Library Manager though.


----------



## ryanstrong (Dec 12, 2015)

_211.2 GB DISK SPACE REQUIRED_
*"This is no time for caution."*


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 12, 2015)

tack said:


> Unfortunately no. There is no structure under the Samples directory -- it's just one flat directory. This does mean my usual trick of shunting seldom used mic positions onto slower media and using a NTFS junction point to keep the original directory structure intact will not work.
> 
> Although maybe I can move the sample nkx/nkc files around to custom subdirectories to taste and have batch re-save discover the new locations. That may risk breaking updates from the Library Manager though.



Junctions will still work, I see no reason not to. Junctions can be files too, not just folders. So, you'd create a junction for each NKX/NKC rather than a folder.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Dec 12, 2015)

It seems to me that the library was put together to make mic combinations and that's maybe one of the libraries strongest points. Anything less is probably a compromise. Also like most libraries you buy the creators concept. Most libs are actually custom libs for the creator that he offers to the public (usually to turn a profit). I would presume Hans has his reasons that this is the best and most flexible way to have a piano lib he wants to work with, something to consider when making this purchase.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Dec 12, 2015)

EvilDragon said:


> Junctions will still work, I see no reason not to. Junctions can be files too, not just folders. So, you'd create a junction for each NKX/NKC rather than a folder.



I am curious to what this is and can it be done on a Mac.


----------



## erica-grace (Dec 12, 2015)

Can someone please take a look at the mapping editor, and tell us how many velocity layers there are? Thanks!


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 12, 2015)

Craig Sharmat said:


> I am curious to what this is and can it be done on a Mac.



Sure it can, OSX has Unix lineage, symlinks are naturally possible there too.


----------



## rottoy (Dec 12, 2015)

erica-grace said:


> Can someone please take a look at the mapping editor, and tell us how many velocity layers there are? Thanks!


There's only one velocity layer, identified as "The-one-and-only-Lyndhurst-epic-layer".
You don't need any more to score that pianissimo blockbuster trailer.


----------



## tack (Dec 12, 2015)

EvilDragon said:


> Junctions will still work, I see no reason not to. Junctions can be files too, not just folders. So, you'd create a junction for each NKX/NKC rather than a folder.


I'm not sure this is the case. At least the shell extensions I'm using for junctions don't give the option to drop a junction for files. And when I use the sysinternals command line tool, although it does let me create a junction to a file, Explorer shows it as a directory and I can't open it in any application. (Even "type junctionedfile" gives "Access denied.")

However I can do symlinks with NTFS. I'll try that.


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 12, 2015)

Symlinks are fine too, except they're absolute paths. So if you change drive letters or something, they will break.


----------



## X-Bassist (Dec 12, 2015)

tack said:


> I'm not sure this is the case. At least the shell extensions I'm using for junctions don't give the option to drop a junction for files. And when I use the sysinternals command line tool, although it does let me create a junction to a file, Explorer shows it as a directory and I can't open it in any application. (Even "type junctionedfile" gives "Access denied.")
> 
> However I can do symlinks with NTFS. I'll try that.



Another idea is to wait and see if they eventually make a lighter version, setting aside over 200GB for one piano (although understandably, many mics) is a bit much for many (422 GB for download and install). But most likely the idea is for those that REALLY want it, and have the $400 to spend, won't buy the light version first- which many would do at that download size. Which is why they won't want to answer the question "will there be..." because saying yes will put off buyers and saying no will put off possible future buyers (especially if they change their minds).

For those that do buy now they gain the same sampled piano Hans loves, that few others would have (yet). When orders die down (maybe a month, or a few) they will wake up from the cash overflow coma and realize these samples and choices CAN be boiled down to a decent set of 4 or 5 mics or mixes, at 48k and 24bit, can be reasonable download (maybe 20-40GB instead of 200GB).

Which brings up the question- is this piano being delivered at 96k? 48k? 32 bit? 24 bit? As someone who builds my own instruments I do want to know how many velocity layers- not that it makes a huge difference, but it let's you know where the space of 211GB is going. I really wish Spitfire would be more transparent when it comes to specs, especially considering I can find out after I buy, and if it's not what is expected they end up with a disgruntled customer that can be easily avoided with some transparency on their specs page. I'm sure they have their reasons, but in business, transparency before the sale helps to build a longer term happy customer base.


----------



## kitekrazy (Dec 12, 2015)

So are they using the compressed Kontakt format?


----------



## erica-grace (Dec 12, 2015)

rottoy said:


> There's only one velocity layer, identified as "The-one-and-only-Lyndhurst-epic-layer".
> You don't need any more to score that pianissimo blockbuster trailer.



No way. Are you serious? It's only ONE velocity layer?


----------



## rottoy (Dec 12, 2015)

erica-grace said:


> No way. Are you serious? It's only ONE velocity layer?


Don't worry, I was just taking the piss! Haven't bought the product.

Sorry for the confusion.

But surely there's AT LEAST 8 velocity layers? 
Anybody who bought the product in here that can chime in on the details?


----------



## tack (Dec 12, 2015)

Yes, looking at the mapping editor on the main full and bright patch, it looks like 8 layers (1-9, 10-30, 31-49, 50-70, 71-89, 90-109, 110-124, 125-127). These ranges look quite well chosen to me. Understandably, only two layers in the super soft patch (1-63, 64-127). The ranges are useful to know as you are almost certainly going to want to customize your velocity map -- things got a _lot_ more playable once I did that. (Paul made the same comment in the walkthrough video.)

Also, fair warning here: the instrument does a lot of behind-the-scenes streaming, even with no samples explicitly purged. I was not able to play it hosted on a spinning drive, but so far on my SSD I've not had any dropouts.

I've just been noodling around on my cheap Axiom 61 controller but after dinner I'll give it a better run on my digital piano in the other room. (Once I start busting out the Chopin, this is where I'm going to really notice the lack of repedalling.)

Numbers aside, it _sounds_ soooooo good.


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 12, 2015)

tack said:


> Yes, looking at the mapping editor on the main full and bright patch, it looks like 8 layers (1-9, 10-30, 31-49, 50-70, 71-89, 90-109, 110-124, 125-127). These ranges look quite well chosen to me. Understandably, only two layers in the super soft patch (1-63, 64-127). The ranges are useful to know as you are almost certainly going to want to customize your velocity map -- things got a _lot_ more playable once I did that. (Paul made the same comment in the walkthrough video.)
> 
> Also, fair warning here: the instrument does a lot of behind-the-scenes streaming, even with no samples explicitly purged. I was not able to play it hosted on a spinning drive, but so far on my SSD I've not had any dropouts.
> 
> ...


Very often in the past, I deleted some layers from many instruments and used a filter, controlled via velocity, because it worked better to only use one (soundwise).


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 12, 2015)

AllenConstantine said:


> And now, the bad news
> http://www.hamhigh.co.uk/news/environment/air_studio_shut_as_diggers_move_in_next_door_1_4344798



They should also add the potential damage caused by these ruthless vibrations to such a historical building...


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 12, 2015)

OK - This is a gorgeous library! Wonder if they will/should/would/could sell it on SSDs to avoid the download bottleneck...


----------



## benmrx (Dec 12, 2015)

Yeah. My favorite sounding piano VI by far. Not sure my current system is up to the task though. Hopefully soon.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Dec 12, 2015)

Hi creative forge we do offer a bespoke drive service, nicely packaged, pre-backed up delivered to your door. Indeed our mailroom is going to have a very very busy day come Monday as a large proportion of our customers looking to buy this definitive monster of a piano have elected to go physical.

We will be sure to release further details re. specs and more behind the scenes information during the promo process. The actual release version of an instrument of this size is only finalized at the very end of our a months long QA process so we want to be sure that all information given is correct. We're good at this usually right?

Alongside a broad and workable set of dynamic layers we also have a number of round robins which have at least quintupled the amount of time spent in the hall. Paul recommends these as an excellent way of scaling back the piano. If it's putting too much strain on your system (say a laptop) whilst tracking you can reduce the RRs, get your performance right, then pull these back up and render offline or back on your 'big rig'.

A thing a lot of our initial testers have said is that if you're a writer or composer who spends a large part of the initial part of making a track, cue or writing a theme on a piano then shouldn't there be a little investment here, both from the dev and the end user. If you're a chef you rely on your instincts and experience but you still also use a bloody nice chef's knife, if you're a hair dresser it's years of sweeping up hair and refining the process, but you also use a fairly tasty pair of scissors, or you're a concert cellist, yes you started playing when you were 4, and have practised 8 hours a day ever since, but the strad helps 'bring out the beast' somewhat too.

This we see as very much a "so you spend half your time composing on this thing, its the thing that stands between you and your next greatest theme, its the first thing you start the day with, and last thing you end it with, well in that case, don't you think you deserve..... Hans Zimmer's mastery of sample production, an amazing piano, Air Studios, 60 mics, Geoff Foster, and 18 months of Spitfire's time? Of course you do!".

Best and thanks for your support as always, this has by far been the biggest undertaking and production challenge of our history.

Christian.


----------



## ryanstrong (Dec 12, 2015)

I have a question that relates to the philosophy of the way Hans approaches sampling...

Mic Positions have been the noticeable differentiator from a Hans produced to a non-Hans library. I would love to know conceptually why Hans likes this? Is it just purely for spatial needs of the sound in the mix, or is there a more "creative" reason why he approaches sampling like this?


----------



## Saxer (Dec 13, 2015)

Astonishingly the size of the single patches are not as big as I expected. In the walkthrough video it shows about 230 MB per mike set. I didn't expect getting a full piano including round robins into that size. Lots of sample pianos out there needs much more... how come?


----------



## FriFlo (Dec 13, 2015)

Saxer said:


> Astonishingly the size of the single patches are not as big as I expected. In the walkthrough video it shows about 230 MB per mike set. I didn't expect getting a full piano including round robins into that size. Lots of sample pianos out there needs much more... how come?


Possibly sampled in whole tones, as all SF libraries? 8 velocity layers is good but certainly average on high quality piano samples. And, there is no half pedals recorded, no una chorda. IMO size does not matter here at all!  It is just the amount of microphone positions, that makes it so big. If they would have combined a great piano sound in that hall with a state of the art sample set and playability, I would have bought this immediately ...


----------



## JE Martinsen (Dec 13, 2015)

FriFlo said:


> Possibly sampled in whole tones, as all SF libraries?



What??


----------



## FriFlo (Dec 13, 2015)

JE Martinsen said:


> What??


You do not believe me? Otherwise, I don't get the face you make. Yes, all orchestral libraries from SF are sampled by whole tones. You save 50% of storage doing that, so this might be a reason, why this library does not occupy as much memory. It might however be solely for the matter, that there are no una corda (and una chorda with sustain pedal) samples, which other piano VIs do have. I didn't buy it and I am not going to, so somebody else might check it out ...


----------



## JE Martinsen (Dec 13, 2015)

FriFlo said:


> You do not believe me? Otherwise, I don't get the face you make. Yes, all orchestral libraries from SF are sampled by whole tones. You save 50% of storage doing that, so this might be a reason, why this library does not occupy as much memory. It might however be solely for the matter, that there are con in corda (and una chorda with sustain pedal) samples, which other piano VIs do have. I didn't buy it and I am not going to, so somebody else might check it out ...



Oh I'm not saying I don't believe you, but I'm honestly more than a little surprised. I would perhaps expect a high quality piano like this to be sampled chromatically. And many other acoustic instruments for that matter. Maybe it just isn't necessary. That there's no significant audible difference between an actual sampled tone, and one that has borrowed it's audio from the nearest half tone. Well, I don't really know. But this puzzles me..


----------



## Rctec (Dec 13, 2015)

Dear Stargazer, it takes forever to record another set of unicornda samples (roughly two minutes per note, if you hurry - multiplied by 88 times sixteen - pedal and non-pedal velocities, times five for round-robins... And many, many wrong starts. You try to hit each note with an equal touch!), but it doesn't add a lot of time to just stick up a few more microphones. 

This library was recorded from a very personal point of view. I like the sound and different colours you get from different microphones (and AIR has one of the most exquisite and exclusively well-maintained microphone selection in the world). I think each piece of music needs its own subtle Colour of recording technique. Just like you choose the appropriate player for a piece, you need to pick you microphone. It's not "one size fits all" - otherwise Geoff Foster would be happy to just stick with one set of mic's. But each microphone tells a slightly different story...

I love the sound of The Hall. It doesn't really matter that much which instrument you put in there - the acoustics will just make it inspiring and wonderful.
But we wanted to be able to go from epic to very intimate (which meant different mic positions and distances, of course), and I felt that no one ever had done truly quiet and even velocities on a piano successfully. ...And now I know why. It was extraordinarily difficult to get the piano to "speak" evenly, to have the mastery of the right muscle control (Simon Chamberlin is an extraordinary player) and retain analog goodness while maintaining an acceptable noise-floor. It was sheer torture and some of the Spitfire team will probably never be the same again. I'm twitching just thinking about it!

The other important issue for me was that it should be a "Recording" piano. There will always be a difference between the way it feels to perform on a real piano - you feel the physical vibration in your fingers and your body. But I make recordings, not live-performances. So it was important to me that the sound would make for extraordinary recordings that translated well in even the biggest IMAX theaters. (That's why we use so much analog gear. It just seems to hold focus more consistently to me across a 100-foot screen...)
You can't just take a piano and slap some artificial reverb on. Convolution - to my ears - isn't advanced enough to capture the subtlety and beauty of a great acoustic space.

But in the end, it's a very personal and subjective sound. It might not be your aesthetic. 

But I want to thank Christian and Paul, Geoff and the team at Air Studios - and most of all the unsung heroes, the whole "Spitfire" editing, de-no using, naming team for doing the impossible - 18 months with grace, passion and dedication!

-Hz-


----------



## tack (Dec 13, 2015)

One very welcome feature would be the ability to load and save custom velocity curves. It is tedious to redraw the curve for every patch I want to use, and I never quite get it exactly the same.


----------



## tokatila (Dec 13, 2015)

tack said:


> One very welcome feature would be the ability to load and save custom velocity curves. It is tedious to redraw the curve for every patch I want to use, and I never quite get it exactly the same.



This +1000. Also a bigger velocity curve editor, if Kontakt allows that. Also the "Bend" feature would be very beneficial, like in VI Labs Ravenscroft 275 has (below).

And I have to say that this (HZ Piano) is a very,very beautiful sounding piano.


----------



## alexmshore (Dec 14, 2015)

tokatila said:


> This +1000. Also a bigger velocity curve editor, if Kontakt allows that. Also the "Bend" feature would be very beneficial, like in VI Labs Ravenscroft 275 has (below).
> 
> And I have to say that this (HZ Piano) is a very,very beautiful sounding piano.



Again +1 to both of these. Ability to save velocity curves and also a bigger editor. Perhaps some more presets too like 25% concave 50% concave etc...

Very much enjoying this piano, the clarity and recording quality is incredible.


----------



## Resoded (Dec 14, 2015)

Took a billion years to download but finally got around to try it today.

It's even better than I dared imagine. Perfection. I'm now officially putting my other 5 piano libs to rest, finally putting my piano frustrations aside. I love all the options and how remarkably different the character is of the different mics. Also love how easy it is to play, so far I haven't even come across one little off note. Highly polished. Pure delight for my modest needs.

But please Spitfire, if you're reading this, *divide the download into smaller packages*. I only have room on my SSD for a few mic sets, but that's all I need. Streaming from my 7200 rpm now and it's not fast enough with multiple mics. Just barely playable if I don't use the pedal too much.


----------



## jononotbono (Dec 14, 2015)

Can't wait to buy this. Think a new SSD is in order first...


----------



## Spitfire Team (Dec 14, 2015)

Thanks for your kind words resoded. You can do this very simply, just move off the mics you don't want. Paul I believe is making a tutorial to address this also. But the package is organised quite intuitively we believe?

We're encouraging everyone to DL the whole package (or grab it on a bespoke drive) as it then enables you to browse through the mics, and presets. If we didn't it would cause all sorts of service issues with people launching certain presets and getting missing samples alerts. It also makes updating a bit of a nightmare (see Sable). 

If you're shy of HD space you can then do some spring cleaning. We'd recommend duplicating the whole package onto a back up drive then browsing and noting what you think will be your 'workhorse' mics and presets on your working sample drive. You can then purge mics you'll think you won't use everyday, safe in the knowledge that you have a back up should a newly selected preset call for a bottle mic, or indeed that fantasy gig has come in that would make good use of a generous portion of gallery.

We'll be sure to place the tutorial here once it is done. I'm glad you felt the download was worth the wait resoded, it is 200GB so will always take time, I guess it would be like trying to get someone to fax you a Bugatti Veyron! But not reason enough, we feel, to back off the horse power in order to satisfy the constraints of delivery. This is a big big train set and if DL-ing is a strain I strongly recommend adding a bespoke drive, comes pre-backed up within a matter of days and at very little cost. We also have some very cool new packaging...

Best.

C.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Dec 15, 2015)

Hi there, as promised, a sample management tutorial from Paul:


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 15, 2015)

Spitfire Team said:


> Hi creative forge we do offer a bespoke drive service, nicely packaged, pre-backed up delivered to your door. Indeed our mailroom is going to have a very very busy day come Monday as a large proportion of our customers looking to buy this definitive monster of a piano have elected to go physical.
> 
> A thing a lot of our initial testers have said is that if you're a writer or composer who spends a large part of the initial part of making a track, cue or writing a theme on a piano then shouldn't there be a little investment here, both from the dev and the end user. If you're a chef you rely on your instincts and experience but you still also use a bloody nice chef's knife, if you're a hair dresser it's years of sweeping up hair and refining the process, but you also use a fairly tasty pair of scissors, or you're a concert cellist, yes you started playing when you were 4, and have practised 8 hours a day ever since, but the strad helps 'bring out the beast' somewhat too.
> 
> ...



Thank you Christian for the thorough response, it fills me with even more trepidation and longing to hear more! Yes to the strad analogy. I've been in a room with 7 to 9 footers - Steinway, Yamaha, Bosendorfer, Fazioli, Kawai, but when I finally sat at the Bechstein it was as if the ceiling and the walls disappeared... 

EDIT: Thinking back right now, the exact experience was as if the *piano itself disappeared, I was playing music, not piano... sounds corny, but eh... 

As a child we had a piano at home, my mother and sister were playing, we'd also gather around the piano as a family and do sing-alongs every week for many years. My mother's classical training and my father's golden tenor voice harmonizing over our collective children's voices (6 of us) always created something magical.

Some terrible things happened to me when I started going to school, though, and I started retreating into myself more and more, developing Tourette tics, latent fears, self-hurt, isolation, and around 12 years old I started stuttering something fierce. I was a ball of nerves by that time, I was so disruptive they constantly separated me from the class, moving my desk in the hallway for half a day at a time.

Summer of 1970, my brother (who was picking the guitar and some piano) showed me where to place my fingers to form the C chord on our big upright piano. And then without moving my fingers, lifted my hand to put my thumb on F, play chord, and then G. Then he started playing "Let It Be." As soon as I started repeating it, it was like I was suddenly swallowed into a parallel universe. The sound I was making with the piano was moving something in me, resonating in a strange familiar way.

I felt hugged, whole, I couldn't stop playing for hours at a time, every chance I got, which was almost every day. I started to settle within myself, moving forward in my journey - I had found a language beyond words, to express experiences beyond words, pre-verbal events I am sure. I had an alphabet.

Sometimes I would remove the front top and bottom boards and it felt like it liberated the sound even more, I'd play with the strings with my fingers, always using the sustain pedal to allow the sound to rise and fall in what I felt was more natural. Sometimes I'd be holding the sustain pedal down and bang on the keys up and down the keyboard till the piano would shake, sometimes yelling "into it" for good measure. Then I'd close my eyes and listen. It was as if by some miracle the gradual fading sound was pulling the burning pain and confusion right out of my soul and carry it in the distance. I have no problem imagining the piano as being like the wardrobe in Narnia I guess: it was bigger inside, a portal of sort, a world of a different time and nature, yet not that much different than the material and social one we live in, yet so different.

Years later I worked as an apprentice in a piano shop, tuning 3 to 5 damaged pianos a day, that were then reconditioned, and I would tune them again, and went on to tune and do some repairs on my own. I just turned 59 last month, and there has never really been an experience as transcendent as playing an acoustic piano. I've tried so many "almost like the real thing" digital pianos from the 1980s onward, but a real acoustic piano is impossible to entirely replace, at least not for me.

There is something about the rapport with the instrument that goes into your playing and composing, something I can only briefly touch in a piano store nowadays. Till I get a piano again. When you stand in front of this mastodon, in silence, and you think about the raw energy ready to pour from those strings, stretched to a sum total of 35,000 to 40,000 pounds of pure tension... that's the blank page I imagine with every new piano library that has been released over the years.

When I first heard the demo from your new library, it awakened in me the souvenir of those experiences, that intimate setting where , and even now I can feel my soul longing to hear more, just the piano by itself. For me that's where the true measure of a piano is revealed - when its sound can stand on its own and operate this odd exchange. I am so looking forward to hearing more, Christian...  And hopefully I'll be starting to put some money aside for a 2016 acquisition!

The SSD makes a lot of sense, however they also have limitations due to the fast intensive rewrite, I hear they may not last as long as mechanical? But I'm sure you guys will be picking the right support, though, but just in case, is there going to be a hard copy of the library and effects accompanying it? Or how would you resolve this?

Cheers, and sorry for the long post!

Andre


----------



## mickeyl (Dec 15, 2015)

Great, intimate, posting, Andre. Something similar (return of memory & emotion of the piano I played as a teenager) happened to me when I first heard the Braunschweig Upright.


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 15, 2015)

mickeyl said:


> Great, intimate, posting, Andre. Something similar (return of memory & emotion of the piano I played as a teenager) happened to me when I first heard the Braunschweig Upright.



Thanks Mickey, yes the Braunschweig has got a very unique sound! I can hear the upright more from the middle register to the low end, the mid-high are too "perfect" imho, but maybe that can be adjusted?

Cheers!


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 16, 2015)

Once again, wow... ! There are piano samples, and then there are piano experiences...


----------



## qkrzazzang (Dec 21, 2015)

Just started the download.. 17 days left @ 1.17mbps


----------



## colony nofi (Dec 21, 2015)

Living in Sydney Australia with horrid internet at both home and commercial studio, I've ordered the drive.... bring on Jan! 
This library seems to tick the boxes I need it to, and sounds absolutely incredible. My SSD's are already full... spring cleaning indeed. 
Congrats on the lib spitfire guys.


----------



## meradium (Dec 23, 2015)

My meter is constantly jumping between 1-8mbps... sometimes it reaches 20 just to retreat back to the old low territory. I'm on a 30mbs line in Germany. Looks like there must be a million people downloading in parallel... :(


----------



## Spitfire Team (Dec 23, 2015)

We have no control over your DL speed. We have scaled S3 so numbers of people downloading will not effect your DL speed. If your ISP is choking your DL we recommend a pause of an hour or so then a resume. Sometimes a 24 hour break can be the best solution. We also recommend not looking at the progress bar! I hope you get it before xmas and wish you a happy holiday season.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Dec 26, 2015)

Just a polite reminder that its the last few hours to pick this up at the intro discount!


----------



## Chris Hurst (Dec 31, 2015)

Love the Percussion FX on this. Pitchshifted down and saturated...there's your trailer booms!


----------



## Gemylon (Jan 4, 2016)

Hi there …

I am curious to know what kind of experience people have after purchasing this library.

First …
I have studied music for 6 years on University level,
so I have my portion of references when It comes to pianos.
I also have a Blüthner Grand in my house.

So … 
At first, I thought this was a good buy, but after doing som intensively testing for the last couple of days, 
I am truly regretting this investment.

A few details …
The sound is good but that’s it ...

The playability is awful, and It makes this piano nearly useless to me.
Lack of details, lack of sensitivity, dropouts and clicks and cracks.

I am trying to use it with Pro Tools 12.4, and it simply don’t work.
As I said, useless. 
I have none of these problems with my other Kontakt libraries.
I am using a Mac Trashcan with Pro Tools 12.4.

I have bought plenty of Spitfire products over the years, and I have trusted the overall quality of their libraries.
But this piano is far from the quality I am used to from this company.
My faith in Paul and his team is now, honestly, starting to crack.
At this moment, I'm hoping to return it and get a full refund.

This is truly the worst investment I’ve done in 2015,
and I will certainly hold back on any offer from Spitfire in the future !

Thanks
Geir M.B. Myklebust


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 4, 2016)

Gemylon said:


> My faith in Paul and his team is now, honestly, starting to crack.



OK but he did get Grade 8 piano at age 11 with distinction you know.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jan 4, 2016)

Hey Geir,

A lot of what you're reporting does strike us as system specific so I do hope you drop us a service ticket so we can eliminate those issues. If you report the playability issue I'm sure we can offer up some advice there too. This piano has literally nearly killed us so it is naturally very distressing to read something that goes against our feelings and experience so whatever we can do to re-align you to our cause we'll give it a go. We've got some friendly advisers on our service team waiting to assist! 

All the best.

C.


----------



## tokatila (Jan 4, 2016)

Gemylon said:


> Hi there …
> Lack of details, lack of sensitivity, dropouts and clicks and cracks.



Hey Geir. When I first installed this I also had snap, crackle and pops.

Turns out that this library is VERY sensitive, actually the most sensitive I own, and I own all Spitifire Air stuff, to ANY background processing going on.

After disabling any concurrent backup-processing and not letting my Anti-Phishing/Virus - programs scan any type of Kontakt-files, I'm now able to play without any clicks/cracks or dropouts.

Is it the most playable piano? No; but I'm not sure it was ever meant to be. There are quite a lot of options already on the market for that category. But it's a very nice sounding cinematic recording piano.


----------



## babylonwaves (Jan 4, 2016)

@Spitfire Team : where can I find a manual for the piano? in fact, i cannot locate manuals at all on your new website.


----------



## Chris Hurst (Jan 4, 2016)

I've used it a bit today.

My thoughts are that I think it sounds great and I like having all the mic options. I've noticed a couple of notable steps up in the dynamic layers in the super soft patches, but am making a note as I come across them so I can notify support.

It isn't a typical piano library that's for sure, which may be a good thing as there are so many good ones of those out there already and for the way I play and write (I'm a guitarist, so my piano playing isn't really that - more of a block chord player!) it does work for me.

YMMV of course. 

It is expensive for a piano library, but I'm also making use of the FX & Percussion which I haven't got in any of my other piano libraries. I mentioned in another thread about pitching the Hits down and saturating a bit - they make a great layer to percussion beds or Trailer type Booms.

So in general, I like it but can appreciate that it won't suit everyone.


----------



## TeamLeader (Jan 4, 2016)

Gotting a lot of snaps on the "TC room" nki. Other TC's are clean. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## Gemylon (Jan 4, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> Hey Geir,
> 
> A lot of what you're reporting does strike us as system specific so I do hope you drop us a service ticket so we can eliminate those issues. If you report the playability issue I'm sure we can offer up some advice there too. This piano has literally nearly killed us so it is naturally very distressing to read something that goes against our feelings and experience so whatever we can do to re-align you to our cause we'll give it a go. We've got some friendly advisers on our service team waiting to assist!
> 
> ...



Hi C,
Thanks for your reply. I have sent a message to support, so I'm now waiting for you guys to get back to me.
I find it strange that this is actually related to my system when I'm having no problems with other libraries,
but sure I am listening to any advice that might solve my issues ...

@tokatila, Thanks for your comment. Suggestions noticed 


Best,
Geir


----------



## andreªs (Jan 4, 2016)

Downloading with wimpy 4mbps running a 100Mbit line. Will take days... Sad story.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jan 5, 2016)

We recommend pausing and resuming, your ISP controls the speed not us and it is common for some ISPs to 'choke' connections to S3 servers as a means of controlling Netflix use.


----------



## andreªs (Jan 5, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> We recommend pausing and resuming, your ISP controls the speed not us and it is common for some ISPs to 'choke' connections to S3 servers as a means of controlling Netflix use.



Thanks for the feedback! Unfortunately there is no pause button available within the Library Manager (latest version, PC, W10). When pressing "Download" again, it'll start from the beginning. We will try on a Mac.


----------



## Steven Wendel (Jan 5, 2016)

andreªs said:


> Unfortunately there is no pause button available within the Library Manager (latest version, PC, W10). When pressing "Download" again, it'll start from the beginning. We will try on a Mac.



Just wanted to chime in here in case the Spitfire team isn't using a PC with Windows 10. The pause button is in the bottom right hand corner of the Library manager. I had been downloading the HZP library myself for the past few days and used that method several times without issue.


----------



## andreªs (Jan 6, 2016)

Steven Wendel said:


> Just wanted to chime in here in case the Spitfire team isn't using a PC with Windows 10. The pause button is in the bottom right hand corner of the Library manager. I had been downloading the HZP library myself for the past few days and used that method several times without issue.



Thanks Steven, but strangely there was no pause button in the right hand corner, just the download button. Must be some kind of bug. Worked well with the Mac version though, the download took 6 hours. 

Will give it a try today.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jan 7, 2016)

Rachmaninoff Op.23 No.7

Our good friend Ben Onono puts the Hans Zimmer Piano through its paces - here he has used Spot mic D and the Tree mics - for his performance of the popular Rach prelude.



24bit WAV file here:
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/hzp/Rach_Prelude7_Op23_SpD_Tree.wav


----------



## pdub (Jan 8, 2016)

Just got an update email that fixes the following:

V1.01

HOTFIX: 'Various FX' patches now have CC automation preprogrammed
HOTFIX: TC Room pop fix (also implemented fixes in other patches just in case it was occuring per-system)
HOTFIX: RTs respond to CC11 correctly in Super Soft patch
HOTFIX: Mic presets now play correctly when copy/paste/load/saving presets
Thanks!


----------



## OleJoergensen (Jan 9, 2022)

Does anyone know if Poul Thomson’s walk through is “out of the box”?
I like the sound he shows but when I play the HZ piano it does not sound like this.

- Is it possible to find info about which microphones was used? Not important, just a little nerdy thing


----------

